# Whisky Wreck



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

Anybody have any information on Whiskey Wreck over in Orange Beach? Anything would help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It is in Gulf Shores just past the sandbar about 100 yards or so off the beach. Supposedly the majority of it is exposed at the moment. It is pretty much straight off the beach behind bahama bob's down west beach.


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, appreciate it. Is there any structure of some kind or is it just a large debris field?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.downunderdiveshop.com/beachdiving.asp


----------

